# RTF text editor



## balanga (Nov 18, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a simple editor for handling Windows Wordpad RTF files? 
I'm not looking for a full blown wordprocessor.


----------



## obsigna (Nov 18, 2019)

I tested editors/ted in GNOME 3 on FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1. It is feature rich. It got some quirks when it comes to quit it, and visually it is stuck in the 80's of the last century. The big advantage is, it works otherwise, and it is very fast, for example it launches in less than a second.

PS: I reinstalled Ted by compiling it from the ports with the option of using GTK2 instead of MOTIF - with this the appearance has arrived in the last decade 

In addition the quirk of closing it has gone. So, for sure, you don't want the package, you want to compile it from the ports having GTK2 turned on.


----------

